# Playmobil Yes/No



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

This topic would fit here or in the Whimsical section. I chose to place it here. 

My railway, being over twenty years old, is noticing that it's citizens are becoming weary of standing in the same position. Some of them are as old as the railway. Most of them are Preiser, with LGB, a few Elita and Bullyland mixed in. The Bullyland are in the worst shape. the rubbery material they are made from grows what looks like black mold. The Elita figures fair somewhat better. The LGB and Preiser have held up the best with the LGB paint fairing better than the Preiser simply due to the fact that it has a sheen to it. 

I am not up to repainting the Preiser figures at this time. Nor the LGB figures. The other two brands are not worth the effort. So my latest thinking is to use Playmobil figures on the layout. All of the figures on board my trains are Preiser and will remain so. Now with alittle careful selecting, Playmobil figures can be somewhat convincing. The worker figures actually have tools and such. The average citizens come in adult and child versions more so than any other brand I know of. And with the ten foot rule look fairly decent, in my mind anyway. They pop out more than the realistic figures do which draws your attention to the scene being created. 

If this sounds like I am trying to convince myself that I am on the right track, it isn't. I have already had some comments from the powers that be. However, my skin has gotten thicker as I have gotten older and less serious about life. 

Anyone have thoughts on a more whimsical approach to populating his or her layout?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

It's your RR do what you want... 
me? I'm putting pants on my ground squirrels! 

John


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Dan,
I've just put two playmobile figures on my railroad this summer. They sit back in farther than most of my figures and seem to look fine as long as they aren't next to more realistic figures. I've added them because a friend of mine uses many of them on his railroad and they fit right in. He must have thirty or more on his railroad. He also uses the playmobile buildings and they look great. In the future I'll probably add more on my Railroad.
Bob


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a penguin ridiing on the platform of one of my coaches. The grandkids love it. I catch an adult start to chuckle every now and then too. 
I even have few dinosaurs roaming the layout, adds to the scenery. Its your layout not the visitors. Steve


----------



## se38005 (Oct 18, 2010)

It's your railraod, do what you like. 
My opinion is that our hobby sometimes can be to serious. It could add another dimention to have some whimsical details. 

LGB made some jubileum coaches in the 80's, in limited numbers, usually goes for high prices on german Ebay today.
I was lucky to get three of these coaches a couple of years ago. The passengers I have added are really mixed, one has
creatures kitbashed from plastic toys and Preiser. Another one has Tin-Tin and friends on the platform.
B.t.w, is the cartoon called Tin-Tin also in the US ?


----------



## se38005 (Oct 18, 2010)

Actually I think LGB was really starting the whimsical part, 103 years jubileum ??


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

No Playmobiles, but if you look carefully around the Pizza layout you will find hidden amongst the populace: 

Princess Leah 
R2-D2 
Bender 
Dalek 
Donkey (Shrek) 
La Laronna 
Tardis 
Wallace & Grommit
I have other figures that can be switched around. All for fun, gives kids something to search for.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By se38005 on 17 Aug 2012 02:33 PM 

Actually I think LGB was really starting the whimsical part, 103 years jubileum ?? 



















I like those two guys on the rear platform. What brand are they? Where did you get them?


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I am not into Playmobile, but as it has been stated, it is your railroad and you should please yourself.


----------



## se38005 (Oct 18, 2010)

Posted By Madman on 17 Aug 2012 07:00 PM

I like those two guys on the rear platform. What brand are they? Where did you get them?



The two guys at each side, TinTin and the professor, were bought at a collectors/flea market. The middle man (Captain Haddock) I got at an online aution. All three are unlabelled, so I don't know the brand.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

I would vote "YES" - when the Pittsburgh Garden Railway Society designed the new layout at Children's Hospital we settled on using Playmobil figures and the kids love the them. 

Here are a few photos:


dave




















Several of the items are animated including the large elephant shown above.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

TW, 

> I'm putting pants on my ground squirrels! 

I think I'd pay admission to watch the attempt! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

HI!

I have been too busy to post here for quite some time (in training+starting new job). Today problems with the mainfrane have our entire team sidlined (Imagine that!). I suppose PlayMobil figures would work well for background scenes. They are posable, and their colors can be muted with flat clear spray or less flamboyant paint choices. You may also want to consider other PlayMobil items for details (cement mixers, wheelbarrows, etc.) or rolling stock. The photo below shows what can be done with PlayMobil rolling stock.










If you can find them, Schleich and Papo figures are pretty good and reasonably priced. I have found some of mine at the local A. C. Moore arts and craft store. The animals and blacksmith in the photo below are by Schleich; the (Ahem!) "fertalizer collector" is by Papo.










Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dave, it's good to see you here again. 
Too many have had their final ticket punch, I had begun to wonder about you..... 
Again I'm glad you are ok. 

John


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks John; 

Except for working Saturdays at the local hobby store for the holiday season, and putting trains under the Christmas tree, my train time has been curtailed a LOT lately. I'm still kickin', though - just not much time for trains or train sites. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------

